# Shrewsbury, NJ? Monmouth county?



## meathead (May 8, 2006)

I'll be in Shrewsbury for a lot of the weekends over the next 3 months or so. If there is anyone riding around here who would be interested in getting together for some a.m. rides, get in touch with me. As of right now, my training schedule calls for a couple cruises on weekend days - anywhere from 25 to 50 miles. My schedule doesn't call for romping on it on either of the weekend days, but if yours does I can change it up and give it a test ride to see if the fitness levels will match up enough for everyone involved to get a good workout. I'm planning on doing group rides 3x a week on weekdays, so just looking for a ride partner or two, not a group. It'd be helpfull to have someone counting on me to get out of bed in the morning - not being familiar with rides in the area is discouraging enough to keep me in bed sometimes otherwise. 

Best way to contact me is to respond to this thread and I'll PM you or respond back again - I do not check the e-mail attatched to my forum name often.


----------



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

I don't know where you are from but there is a bike club in Momouth County. You can search on the internet for it. You can go to www.PrincetonFreeWheelers.com and hit the links button and then look for bike clubs in NJ.


----------



## meathead (May 8, 2006)

Thanks for the tip, I'll check it out. I'm from Connecticut, but I spend a great deal of my summer weekends in Shrewsbury in Momouth county (visiting the little lady). Last year this meant my only weekend rides were short exploratory rides on roads i wasn't always super comfortable on and it stuck me with getting up REDICULOUSLY early on Friday mornings to get my long one for the week in. I want to peg down some good routes and get a riding partner for some days if I can so I can put some decent weekend rides in like all the normal folk


----------



## Franz (Oct 14, 2005)

*Jersey Shore Touring Society*

http://www.jsts.us/

This club is based in Monmouth County

There is plenty of good riding there.


----------



## girlonabike (Jul 10, 2006)

*not a group? Just a partner?*

I'm in the area, new to road biking. I'm up at 5am to beat the heat. (and it also doesn't cut into the family time if I'm back before anyone is even out of bed) 25 - 50 is perfect though I am still learning the best routes around here myself. If you want to give it a go, let me know.


----------

